# Fix or pass???



## dlP (Feb 26, 2010)

Some time ago, the paint on my rims started to peel off. Underneath it the metal seems to be corroded by rust.

What do you think folks? Should I save them? How should I do it correctly?


DLP


----------



## Bayside 32 (Mar 21, 2021)

Plenty of life left I them, I used to refurbish alloy wheels that's nothing compared to how bad they can get and still be salvaged.


----------



## dlP (Feb 26, 2010)

Ty Bayside, what do you think is the best process to recover them?
I have tried a few things like paint and rust remover and some wire brushes, but this seems to be a more difficult task than I had thought.
is it clean enough?


----------



## Bayside 32 (Mar 21, 2021)

You'll need to take them to get chemically stripped in acid etc, then thoroughly media blasted ie sand or vapour etc to make sure you get the corrosion from the bottom of any pitts, then by looking at your wheels powder coating them and getting the rim section diamond cut.


----------

